# Shimano "Reel Junk"



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Shimano Sahara 2500 Spinning Reel

I recently purchased this reel and was quite satisfied with its performance until I attempted to set the hook when I got a bite. 

When I go to set the hook the bail busts open halfway and lets line out so, rather than creating a solid hook set I&#8217;m losing fish to this equipment malfunction. I&#8217;ve noticed when you manually shut the bail, as I do after every cast, the line does not slide into the proper bail holding position. But, rather the line sits on the outside edge of the bail because it gets hung up on the piece that holds the wire portion of the bail together. I am uncertain if this is what is triggering the bail to let loose line when setting the hook.

This was my first Shimano reel purchase and considering their reputation I am highly disappointed, especially for the price of $80.00. It&#8217;s not top of the line but for the company and the dollar range spent this is unexcitable. I will be returning it.

Has any one experienced similar issues with this reel model or the Shimano spinning reels? I&#8217;ve never had a spinning out fit do such a thing, 

I am quite shocked at this poor performance!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve had that experience with just about all spinning reels on occasion. It&#8217;s one of the reasons I manually close the bail now. Still, I&#8217;d take it back and exchange it because it shouldn&#8217;t be happening with a new reel. I&#8217;ve never used that reel, but I think if you get a replacement, you&#8217;ll be very happy.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I&#8217;ve had that experience with just about all spinning reels on occasion. It&#8217;s one of the reasons I manually close the bail now. Still, I&#8217;d take it back and exchange it because it shouldn&#8217;t be happening with a new reel. I&#8217;ve never used that reel, but I think if you get a replacement, you&#8217;ll be very happy.



Yeah, I am taking it back for sure! I've never experienced this before with any spinning reel I've had before, not even a one time fluke.

I always manually close the bail so, this is not the cause. It is very frustrating when you're fishing. I am hoping it is just this individual reel and not a product or brand issue. But, it makes me cautious to pull the trigger on another Shimano reel.

Thanks for the info M.Magis!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't had that problem, but one of my shimano reels every time I try and cast far with a strong heave the bail slams shut after a two seconds while mid cast. I've lost some lures because of this and am unsure what is causing it or how to fix it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

lacdown said:


> I haven't had that problem, but one of my shimano reels every time I try and cast far with a strong heave the bail slams shut after a two seconds while mid cast. I've lost some lures because of this and am unsure what is causing it or how to fix it.



Unfortunally I am also having this same issue with this Shimano model, this is just another problem that has plaqued the reel I just got. 

I&#8217;ve always been a Pflueger guy and have never had any issues with their reels, whether it be their $30.00 or $100.00 models.

I hate to form a negative opinion from only one bad experience with Shimano reels, but when time on the water is bought at a premium for me I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;ll stick with what has always worked for me, Plueger!

Thanks for the insite lacdown!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've noticed their "smoothness" has dropped since no longer made in Japan, but have not had any functional problems with them. My Sustain from 1997 had one broken part, the part that turns the anti-reverse on and off, and I cannot find that part ANYWHERE. At first I thought that would totall suck, but then realized that I NEVER use that reel with the anti-reverse off. Silicone. Fixed.
[/COLOR] 
That 14 year old Sustain is still smoother than the Stella I bough last year (that was over 2x as expensive as the Sustain).

That being said, I have a new Stradic (the carbon one) and I'm happy with it, but it isn't smooth like a $200 reel should be. I much prefer the Pflueger Patriarch reel that I bought for $20 less - lighter and a bit smoother once broken in.

Again, that being said, no real issues EVER with Shimano. You probably have a defective piece - a lemon - and Shimano WILL take care of the issue.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ive had to shoe goo the antireverse on a pflueger before. Ive got a sahara 2500 from about 3years ago and no probs. Not as smooth as pflueger. But pfluegers bail springs get noticeably weaker over time and i have broken 1 before.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I only buy Shimano for both spinning and baitcasting reels. I've never had any problems. Take it back, must of had a defective reel.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Tired of those lil plastic parts (clutches) in Pfl baitcasters that tend to fail after not a lot of hours Mike? I guess pushing the button is impt. . Hope you are having a great year.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive had a Sahara 1500 for 10 years with no problems, and i beat that thing up. I agree with Fredhawk, you just got unlucky there. I still have some cheap AX's fom the 90's in good condition! My problem was always Quantum spinning reels. For around the same price as a Sahara you could also get a Abu Garcia Cardnial(my other long time use reel), if you don't want to go with Shimano again.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> Ive had a Sahara 1500 for 10 years with no problems, and i beat that thing up. I agree with Fredhawk, you just got unlucky there. I still have some cheap AX's fom the 90's in good condition! My problem was always Quantum spinning reels. For around the same price as a Sahara you could also get a Abu Garcia Cardnial(my other long time use reel), if you don't want to go with Shimano again.


I just had my Sahara repaired both gears were junk ,they are cheap pot metal,it was only 2 years old $12 in parts,I got a reply that maybe I am using to small a reel ,2500 for Walleye I don't think so .I will use it for a back up now can't depend on it ,


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Thats why I use Quantum PT spinning reels and shimano bait casters


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

sbreech said:


> I've noticed their "smoothness" has dropped since no longer made in Japan, but have not had any functional problems with them. My Sustain from 1997 had one broken part, the part that turns the anti-reverse on and off, and I cannot find that part ANYWHERE. At first I thought that would totall suck, but then realized that I NEVER use that reel with the anti-reverse off. Silicone. Fixed.
> [/COLOR]
> That 14 year old Sustain is still smoother than the Stella I bough last year (that was over 2x as expensive as the Sustain).
> 
> ...




I agree! The quality has dropped since they stopped making them in Japan.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

From what I read the shimano stella is still made in japan


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I won't pretend to know what your problem is with that reel, I've neither seen or experienced the problem you describe.

I have over 20 Shimano reels, many over 30 years old and have experienced no problems other than normal wear with any of them.

I currently use my 1 carbon and 2 titanium Stradics as my go to reels. They are all spooled with braid and I have had no issues, they work as expected

I have over the years purchased various brands of spinning reels and none, Pinnacle, Penn, Quantum have impressed me enough to purchase a second one. I know this will raise the ire of the faithful but Quantum is as close to junk as you can get in my opinion.

My only experience over the last 10 years has been with reels in the $100 - $200 range, I have no recent experience on the lower cost reels and can't compare.

I do have 1/2 dozen Sahara's that still work fine that are many years old

To each his own, that's why they make more than one brand


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

Any opinions on the Saros F?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought my first Saros F this year and I'm pretty impressed with it, especially for the money.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I won't pretend to know what your problem is with that reel, I've neither seen or experienced the problem you describe.
> 
> I have over 20 Shimano reels, many over 30 years old and have experienced no problems other than normal wear with any of them.
> 
> ...


I'll keep my Stradics and Symetres, they have performed flawlessly in any and all weather conditions.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 10 baitcasters and 4 spinning reels on my boat,everyone is a Shimano,I wouldn't use anything else.I also have 10 Shimano rods,and 4 Dobyn's,again wouldn't go with anything else.I think you were just unlucky and bought a lemon,that can happen regardless of the brand,take it back.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

My Sahara is JUNK!! But i will be buying another one reall soon before cool weather hits. To many #%^#!!$^ Muskies 36 caught on it this year and now it grinds and binds real bad!! Actually would say one tuff reel for the abuse i put it thru in last year and a half. I am a Shimano only guy i two have used many other brands and would have them trashed in less then a year,mostly bails just would break all the time and the worst was Quantum's cannot stand them might have changed in recent years but i will not find out. I am heading out to fish in about a hour with my stradic and sedona and both will perform just fine!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Been using the Spirex for 15+ years (Okay, my whole life). I've never ever had an issue... These reels have been swimming, dropped, caught 1000's of fish, etc. 

I've had issues with the line not matching up correctly in the past.... How I fixed it? Just close the bail and then bend it wire down some more, most likely it's off just a lil that's causing it now to get into the correct spot....

I own Spirex 1000, 2000 and the new 1000's and 2500's.

The rear drag is where it's at......


----------

